# Automatic Solve Critiques - CubeDB.net



## Gil.zussman (May 24, 2022)

TL;DR: Short Video

No, it's not a meme nor science fiction.

You can now type in your solve in https://www.cubedb.net/ and get INSTANT FEEDBACK on your solve! There are other new features, but this post covers the most prominent one.

The critique spans over all solve stages of CFOP:


Cross - Compare your cross to several optimal ones, prioritized by many factors such as movecount, x/xxcross, 2/3GEN etc. You get improvement suggestions like not using rotations.
F2L - Which algs you did well with, how to solve the pair you've chosen in a more optimal way, which pair should be prioritized, list of optimal alternatives for you to considered prioritized by movecount, filling backslots, type of moves, rotations, 2/3GEN and more. You get improvement suggestion like recognizing the pair before starting the alg, etc.
OLL&PLL - compare your algs to the most suggested, get improvement suggestions like move cancellation or not using rotation.

for each suggestion, you can click the alternative and instantly observe how the solution affects the puzzle.

go ahead and try it out yourself!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

I used it for my 7.69 PB2 3x3 solve, and it gave me insane feedback! Mine was a full-step with a Jb, but it did pseudo into PLL-Skip. bruh.


----------



## Swagrid (May 24, 2022)

This critique system seems largely good, but I find it interesting that it gave me this advice to effectively use more double moves, low qtm is good, no?


----------



## Gil.zussman (May 24, 2022)

sweet, i'll fix it.
lmk if you spot anything else.


Swagrid said:


> This critique system seems largely good, but I find it interesting that it gave me this advice to effectively use more double moves, low qtm is good, no? View attachment 19394


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

Is this new critique system only for CFOP or does it critque other methods too? What of other aspects like blockbuilding? Does it work for 4x4 too?


----------



## Gil.zussman (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> Is this new critique system only for CFOP or does it critque other methods too? What of other aspects like blockbuilding? Does it work for 4x4 too?


Currently only 3x3 CFOP, depending on the popularity, i'll continue to other methods/puzzles


----------



## PiKeeper (May 24, 2022)

This is really cool, hopefully you can add Roux soon!


----------



## GRVigo (May 24, 2022)

Wow!!! It is an amazing app. Good work.

I tried several solves from my solver app, and I'm amazed at how fast your app responds.

But for this solve I get "I could not find the cross":
Scramble: B F' L' B' L' D F2 R2 U' L' R2 B' D' L D2 R' L F' U2 R2 F'​x // Inspection
L' D' B2 F' R U' // XCross (6)
x2 F' U' F U R' U' R // F2L 1 (7)
F U F' U R U' R' // F2L 2 (7)
y' R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L 3 (11)
y R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' F' U F R U R // 1LLL (16)
U2 // AUF​


----------



## Swagrid (May 24, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> But for this solve I get "I could not find the cross":


Yep, second solve I input I get the same issue. Scramble is F' L' F2 D R D2 F D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 B, if it matters.

Edit: this issue was caused by the first line of the reconstruction being empty.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

@Gil.zussman Gil, I've been having probles with speedcubedb and cubedb recently. I don't know if anyone else gets this or no, but here's what it looks like for me:

It looks like it's bugged and I can't click on any of the algs, but I can click on the recons. It's been like this since last weekend when I wanted to go on here to learn the knight move OLLs.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @Gil.zussman Gil, I've been having probles with speedcubedb and cubedb recently. I don't know if anyone else gets this or no, but here's what it looks like for me:
> View attachment 19400View attachment 19399View attachment 19398
> It looks like it's bugged and I can't click on any of the algs, but I can click on the recons. It's been like this since last weekend when I wanted to go on here to learn the knight move OLLs.


Try resetting your cookies. But save any Cstimer session you have first


----------



## Gil.zussman (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @Gil.zussman Gil, I've been having probles with speedcubedb and cubedb recently. I don't know if anyone else gets this or no, but here's what it looks like for me:
> View attachment 19400View attachment 19399View attachment 19398
> It looks like it's bugged and I can't click on any of the algs, but I can click on the recons. It's been like this since last weekend when I wanted to go on here to learn the knight move OLLs.


looks like you have trouble with loading CSS. try Ctrl+F5


----------



## Gil.zussman (May 25, 2022)

GRVigo said:


> Wow!!! It is an amazing app. Good work.
> 
> I tried several solves from my solver app, and I'm amazed at how fast your app responds.
> 
> ...


it assumes that the cross will be on the d layer. try doing that x2 after the xcross.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

Gil.zussman said:


> looks like you have trouble with loading CSS. try Ctrl+F5


Tried it, it still remains the same


----------

